# From Reiss' blog



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

we are reverting to the original build for LONDINIUM I, with no return valves or any other modifications

the only change will be to the owner's manual where the following statement will be added;

'After each shot it is recommended that you pull a short flush of approximately 60mL. This ensures the necessary thermal imbalance is reintroduced to the system, resulting in the thermosiphon promptly recommencing.'

Interesting, so is that kind of the reverse to a cooling flush then!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

It's like "L1 restart your engines!"


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think its just to eradicate any possible chance of thermosyphon stall.

I've stalled it a few times, but since switching to 3 sec preinfusion the group is solid as a rock* with no flushes.

*based on the 'finger on the group' test, no data logging before anyone asks.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there a machine that doesn't need a flush of some description. Even if only to introduce fresh water. Surely best practice on all machines anyway?


----------

